# Airstream Camper compared to........?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We have been looking at small Campers and reading about them online. It seems that the Airstream brand is considered the "top of the line" - most safe and longest lasting Campers. I surely cannot afford one though! Even the smallest one is upwards over $30,000! Whew -

What would be the #2 Camper brand? We only want a very small one to pull behind the suburban. We can find several brands but they are all far away from NC and would have to just be ordered sight un-seen. I cannot find any Consumer Reports on any of them either.

So - what are the opinions out there? What brand would be #2? Or #3? 

Thanks.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Either a fiberglass ultralight or an Aspen motorcycle camper.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

My fondest desire is a 'vintage' Airstream. I see them for sale at times for far less than a new one and far less, locally, when they come available than what you see in ads.

Have you looked at the older models?

dawn


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I always look on craigslist in cities close to me. See what they have near you that's used and well loved. You might find a bargain!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

We seriously considered getting a [email protected] (TAB) camper at one time and they looked like they were built pretty good. They are very retro teardrop shaped and I think new they went about 12K.

Here is a link.

http://www.roamingtimes.com/rvreports/tab-teardrop-trailer.aspx


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

sewsilly said:


> My fondest desire is a 'vintage' Airstream. I see them for sale at times for far less than a new one and far less, locally, when they come available than what you see in ads.
> 
> Have you looked at the older models?
> 
> dawn


Its hard to beat the old silver bullets... I have seen several used ones over the years priced pretty reasonable and they hold up really well. My eldest boy scored one a couple years ago for around 1500 bucks. Pretty sure he had to put some tires on it, but other than that it was ready for the highway.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I have a Class A Airstream up for sale at about half that - but I see you are looking for a tow-behind.

Good luck in your search. Definitely check Craig's List - and Ebay too!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a chance to buy a used Airstream or a Holiday Rambler at the same price from the same seller. When I looked at the features, the layout, and especially the storage space, it was no contest for the Holiday Rambler. We lived in it comfortably for the entire summer that we moved. In a way, I hated to move in to our new home. I've _never_ seen a better layout for living in a small space. I'm regretfully cleaning it up for sale now. I don't want to sell, but we need the money and if it sits it won't do it any good.

You REALLY need to scrutinize the manual of your Suburban to see what it can tow safely. You may find that you are limited to about 14' and you might need the tow package with pickoff for electric brakes, transmission cooler, and so forth. If you must use the Suburban as a tow vehicle, don't even look at trailers before understanding the limitations.

ALSO... Many RV parks do not allow older trailers or RVs. Scope out the places you plan on visiting and call ahead and ask.

Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

There's a place near my house that sells teardrops for approximately $4k and I'm seriously thinking about getting one for camping.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

How long do you envision keeping this camper? If you think it's a "forever" camper, go for the Airstream. Quality reputation of the different manufacturers waxes and wanes. There are only a few manufacturers and most of them make multiple brands. Spend some time at rv.net and see what people are saying about the different makes. To keep the weight down, take a good look at popups. Rockwood used to make good ones, and you see a lot of older Coleman's still in use. The most bang for the buck and space for the weight is a popup. We have had a couple of different ones and they served us well. Whatever you get, keeping them sealed is the key to making them last. Once water finds a way in, they will start deteriorating. And keep your shades closed so the sun won't bleach and damage the interior.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I had an Airstream,it was prefect. got it, each shelf in the fridge was wrapped in wax paper,the shelves all lined etc.Like 20 years in a time warp. So I redid the Upholstery ,curtains(lined) in leopard print, oiled the wood,which was EVerything walls,refer, the thing was awesome. We took it up to hunt one year,the thing collected all of the cold -OMG-talk about a 3 dog night//// anyway dh sold it and I'm so regretting it because it could be a great place for company.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

meanwhile said:


> We have been looking at small Campers and reading about them online. It seems that the Airstream brand is considered the "top of the line" - most safe and longest lasting Campers. I surely cannot afford one though! Even the smallest one is upwards over $30,000! Whew -
> 
> What would be the #2 Camper brand? We only want a very small one to pull behind the suburban. We can find several brands but they are all far away from NC and would have to just be ordered sight un-seen. I cannot find any Consumer Reports on any of them either.
> 
> ...


Jayco is a good #2 brand.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

meanwhile said:


> We have been looking at small Campers and reading about them online. It seems that the Airstream brand is considered the "top of the line" - most safe and longest lasting Campers. I surely cannot afford one though! Even the smallest one is upwards over $30,000! Whew -
> 
> What would be the #2 Camper brand? We only want a very small one to pull behind the suburban. We can find several brands but they are all far away from NC and would have to just be ordered sight un-seen. I cannot find any Consumer Reports on any of them either.
> 
> ...



..................Buying a brand new AS is a complete waste of money ! There are always excellent used units that come onto the market between 1985.......too 1995 for < than 50% of the origional price ! In some ways they are a very nice trailer , one of their biggest deficiencies is Lack of Adequate storage . Plus , you better not plan on spending any significant amount of time is sub zero weather because that metal exterior is an excellent conductor of cold temps too the inside of the trailer . Maybe they are better insulated than they use to be but there are much better insulated trailers out there . , fordy


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IMHO, the #2 camper brand would be any brand that used (1) a steel or aluminum frame and (2) foam insulation.

The worst type of construction - and this is probably what most manufacturers do - is the use of (1) wood framing with members stapled together (not glued and screwed) and (2) fiberglass insulation.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Suburban is good for 6,000-7,000 pounds. So up to 24 to 27 foot would work, although I personally am happier with 24. Of course, then there's engine size and transmission that could let you do both heavier and longer. I had a Tahoe and Suburban is the bigger brother.

The best camper couch I EVER slept on was a Jayco Flex-steel...I'd buy anything with one of those couches in a second!  So, I'm with the others who have mentioned Jayco as a good trailer.

When you look for a trailer, be sure to check around doorways and under/around windows for rot, and the floor for soft spots.

Mon


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I had a chance to buy a used Airstream or a Holiday Rambler at the same price from the same seller. When I looked at the features, the layout, and especially the storage space, it was no contest for the Holiday Rambler. We lived in it comfortably for the entire summer that we moved. In a way, I hated to move in to our new home. I've _never_ seen a better layout for living in a small space. I'm regretfully cleaning it up for sale now. I don't want to sell, but we need the money and if it sits it won't do it any good.
> 
> You REALLY need to scrutinize the manual of your Suburban to see what it can tow safely. You may find that you are limited to about 14' and you might need the tow package with pickoff for electric brakes, transmission cooler, and so forth. If you must use the Suburban as a tow vehicle, don't even look at trailers before understanding the limitations.
> 
> ...


Harry - put it up for sale NOW, as RV's are about to sell out where my Aunt has their used 5th wheel for sale in Cullman. If you have it even reasonably ready.
People will be needing them now.

Angie


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I have been lurking at camper sites....just dreaming, unless I win the lottery. AS is definitely top of the line and lasts longer than we will. 

Pop ups are more outdoorsy than the hard side travel trailers, but can be scary in a thunderstorm or gusty winds...not much security against bears or 2-legged predators, either.

Teardrops are adorable, very lightweight, keeps you in tune with Mother Nature as you still cook and lounge outside, a great improvement from tent camping, but not for the claustrophobic and usually have a wooden frame.

Casitas and Scamps are the preferred brands for fiberglass..come as short as 13'. Do your homework and read the archived forums for each type.

Aliner and Chalet fold down for easy towing like a popup, but are hard sided and set up in only a minute or two. The A-shape allows you standing room in the center but cuts out some of the other space.

A Hi-Low also folds down and rises at the push of a button.

I would feel safer in a hardside trailer and would prefer aluminum or fiberglass for less maintenance. My wish list would be: a shower and potty of some type, a small kitchen so you don't have to get wet or frozen to make coffee in the morning and can do dishes without getting eaten by mosquitos....maybe a small air conditioner so I could camp thru the summer here in Florida. I would rather pull something that folds down and has better visibility and uses less gas. But since I have no funds anyway I will be content with converting my RAV4 into a "Japanese sleeping capusle." It sure makes it easy to pull into camp and be fast asleep while everyone else is still setting up camp. Doesn't cost any extra for gas, either...and no additional maintenance.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Harry - put it up for sale NOW, as RV's are about to sell out where my Aunt has their used 5th wheel for sale in Cullman. If you have it even reasonably ready.
> People will be needing them now.
> 
> Angie


Oddly, I have mixed feelings about that as a use. When I say that we need the money, I mean just that, that we are _not_ in a position to be able to accept low offers, which goes against my natural tendencies. That means I will likely be turning a lot of suffering and deserving people away, which I will find hard to do. 

Part of the problem in Alabama is that RVs, campers and the like usually end up here after the third, fourth, or fifth owners, in abused condition, and end up as deer camps. The local market doesn't reflect true values, like south Florida or other areas with larger populations and more disposable income. 

Over the past couple of years I've had low-ball offers that were too ridiculous to even consider, and I expect that will happen now as well. In the past, I've shown those folks almost identical campers being sold on eBay or Craigslist in other areas to give them a realistic price, refused the offer and tried to give the desperate ones a quick search listing from the Craigslists in the area.

I guess I'm just going to have to set a firm price and be hardhearted. Yuck.
I can't wait for the claims that I am opportunistic or price gouging from folks who have lost their perspective along with everything else. Double yuck. Just writing about this is making me reconsider selling it here at all. I'm almost tempted to have it towed down to Florida for sale there, just to avoid the bad feelings. However, since that would add more debt, I fear I'm just going to have to man up.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Japanese sleeping capsule... tehehehe.

We were given a pop up that was 'past it's prime' for traveling. It is the basis of a summer camp down by the river. In simple, but clean shape, we put it up last weekend. It's an 'instant' camp place to sleep away from the bugs and investigating animals and we LOVE it.
The teenage boy contingent come and can fish till quite late and stay there, as opposed to waking up everyone and dragging in dirt.

As far as the sleeping capsule. We have a full size Savannah GMC van. It's been camped in many times and is a super road machine. No BR of course, and not for a crowd, but in a campground or Walmart parking lot, it's a winner.

Still dreaming about that Airstream though.

dawn


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

There's no comparison between Airstream and most other manufacturers. It's not a quality issue as much as a design one. Airstream was started by an aircraft designer using aircraft construction techniques giving their trailers a unique look. Most other manufacturers use the standard stick and staple build method. Cheap and flimsy, if you've ever seen a standard camper after an accident you would see what I mean. They literaly disinagrate into unidentifiable bits along the roadway. I love the construction quality of the Airsteam but couldn't hope to afford one. My solution was to buy a skoolie short bus to convert. Cheap and the undisputable safety king of the road. School buses are required to be able to survive a rollover so they are steel rollframes with steel skins and steel interiors. Of course that doesn't address your need for a pull behind that's well built and affordable but being a skoolie I just can't help proclaiming the features, LOL.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the input and advice. I cannot afford an Airstream but will take a look on Craig's list or EBay. We want something as small as possible but still practical. Probably only a 12 or 13 foot long one - as short as possible but not a "tear drop" since I am claustrophobic.

We are looking at the Scamp site and the Castia but both are far from here and we would not be able to actually see one before ordering. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

The smaller it is, the harder it is to live in for extended periods.

Buy the largest, best laid-out trailer that fits your budget and towing cpacity.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

How handy are ya? 

http://www.thesquidget.com/


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you vicki in nw OH:
That is a good link and my sons are taking a look at the plans. We would not want to build a shell but we are thinking about buying a small horse trailer and building the inside ourselves. 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Airstreams are HEAVY units.


----------

